# Ohio river this Sunday....



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Putting the boat in to see if any blues are hungry...... any suggestions?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Id make the drive and get out of the Markland and Meldahl pools, LOL I haven't heard any good reports in the last 10 days.. I do know the SW Ohio Catfish Club guys will all be launching out of Riverside tomorrow so if your in the area, youll know why there are 15 cat boats out on a dreary day..

Good luck

Salmonid


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll be below Medahl somewhere Monday and hopefully Tuesday. If you go let us know how you did if you dont mind.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Water temp.....61.9


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

:thumbdown: Skunked


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

That's a bummer. Did you fish around around Cincinnati or where? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Towards mehldahl dam...... oh well.... did not catch anything but taught my son how to throw a cast net.... he had fun and that's all that matters


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

True that. Better luck next time. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

This little fella kept me from getting skunked. Caught 2 of them. Also had a small buck swim across the river in front of me. That's the 1st time I seen it happen in person.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Seen a raccoon swim across...... that's it


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

whodeynati said:


> This little fella kept me from getting skunked. Caught 2 of them. Also had a small buck swim across the river in front of me. That's the 1st time I seen it happen in person.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That pic brings me to a story from last year. Last year I was fishing the mouth of redoak creek in the meldahl pool for sauger (still haven't figured sauger out at creek mouths!) and my hummingbird graph was LOADED about a foot off the bottome with what appeared to be bait sized fish. I stopped and dropped jig tipped with minnow for sauger and caught a BUNCH of those little guys about that size. Atleast it seems they are spawning......... Those fish are freaking beautiful when they are little like that! Like a little shark or something. Boy oh boy though there little spines are like hypodermic needles when they are that size!!!!!! Nice pic!


----------



## shorebound1 (Oct 21, 2010)

I went Sunday as well. Fished for sauger below the dam with no luck. Did catch one small blue on a spoon. water temp was 61.3


----------

